# Cast application



## andrearichelleb (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm wondering if we can bill for the cast application ( ex 29405) for an initial visit when there is no restorative treatment or fracture care performed or planned. Would this also qualify for when the docs see a patient for an ankle sprain, or pain and cast the pt?


I have read different views on this subject.

i keep going back to the cpt guidelines which states:

_The listed procedures apply when the cast application or strapping is a replacement procedure *OR *when the the cast application is an initial service performed without a restorative treatment._

and:
_if cast application is provided as an initial service ( eg casting of a aprained ankle or knee pain) in which no other procedure or treatment ( eg surgical repair or joint dislocation, fracture care) is performed or is expected by a phyisian rendering the initial care only, use the casting, strapping and or supply code in addition to em code as appropriate._

Im getting very confused.

here is my scenario:

dr sees patient for congenital diplegia and applies a short leg cast.

could i bill the E/M code, 29405 and the Q codes?

thanks!


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 19, 2013)

andrearichelleb said:


> I'm wondering if we can bill for the cast application ( ex 29405) for an initial visit when there is no restorative treatment or fracture care performed or planned. Would this also qualify for when the docs see a patient for an ankle sprain, or pain and cast the pt?
> 
> 
> I have read different views on this subject.
> ...



Yes you could capture the E/M, cast + supplies as long as you don't report the Global fracture code.


----------



## scoganmavor (Mar 19, 2013)

*Cast Application*

Yes,
You would charge for the visit with modifier 25, 2xxxx (application of casting) and Q code (for the supply).


----------

